# League of Legends World Championships



## hopewrites (Oct 10, 2015)

I thought of posting this in Sport, but I'm sticking with Games because I am enjoying playing as much as I am watching the worlds best compete in Paris this month.

http://worlds.lolesports.com/en_US/worlds

Here is the link to follow the competition, you can watch previous matches.

Just curious to know who else plays and/or has been watching.


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 15, 2015)

Quarter Finals start in London in 12hrs (from time of posting)
who's going to be there? 
Will I see you in the live stream?

I have to work just after they start, so I'll miss the live stream, but will be watching when I get home.


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 18, 2015)

One day left of the Quarter Finals
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2015/bbc-three-league-of-legends


----------

